# Nosema Kill



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

All bees that have been confined get dysentery. You don't know that it's Nosema. I would reuse it. Some would disinfect it with ascetic acid vapor. Do not get rid of it... unless you want to send it to me...


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mist the equipment with a weak bleach/water solution [around 20:1] and let dry. You'll be fine.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

That all there is to it? Do you need to rinse the frame with hot water to get the bleach residue off or anything?

I thought bleach residue had some toxicity

http://www.ehow.com/about_6658259_bleach-neutralizers.html

http://www.ehow.com/about_5373556_dangers-clorox-bleach.html


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Won't bother the bees. I put a little bleach in my syrup to retard mold. Bees are attracted to chlorine - you see them at swimming pools all the time.


----------



## jonathan (Nov 3, 2009)

I clean used equipment and frames with 80% acetic acid vapour.
Put the equipment to be cleaned in a sealed container or inside a large plastic bag.
Pour about 50ml acetic acid into a plastic container and set it on top of the equipment to be cleaned for about a week.
The fumes are heavier than air so the acid should be above the equipment to be cleaned.
This will kill nosema spores and most other nasties apart from AFB spores.
Wear gloves if you are doing this as 80% is a strong acid.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

How long does the fasteners last after a good dose of 80 or 90% acetic acid?


----------



## jonathan (Nov 3, 2009)

Metal parts can be protected with tape or vaseline as the acid will oxidise them.


----------

